# [KDE] comment emerge Kde 3.3 ?

## Gx9

Bonjour, je vien de terminer l'installation de Gentoo 2004.2 hier soir et je voulait installer KDE 3.3 (celui qui vien de sortir y a qq jours !). Le probleme c'est que c'est KDE 3.2.3 que se telecharge et commence a compiler !! ? 

Comment faire pour que se soit les packages KDE3.3 qui se telechrager et se compilent via emerge ?

----------

## Thom N2h

```
echo "kde-base/kde ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -av kde
```

la version de kde 3.3.0 n'est pas encore ds la version stable du portage,mais ds la version instable. Si tu lis le post-it de TGL tu peux passer certains packages en version instable (~x86) trés facilement et proprement, ce qui est fait ici

edit : ct .keywords toutes mes escusesLast edited by Thom N2h on Sun Aug 22, 2004 7:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gx9

euh ??? c'est ou qu'il est se post-it ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## irf2003

tout d'abords creer le directory /etc/portage

ensuite, creer le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords

le contenu du quelle est ci dessous

```

=kde-base/arts-1.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdesdk-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0* ~x86

=kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0* ~x86

```

apres

```

emerge kde

```

happy gentooing

----------

## Gx9

Bon ben !! dans les 2 cas c'est toujours 3.2.3 !! mais sinon sa fait rien !! je vais attendre qu'il changeron en stable ! a moins que vous avez une autre solution !

Vous pensez que cela peut prendre combien de jours (pour que c'est packages change en stable)?

----------

## irf2003

@Gx9, montre moi le output de

```

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

une autre chose quand es ce que tu a

```

emerge sync

```

??

----------

## Gx9

emerge sync c'etait hier soir !

----------

## irf2003

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "kde-base/kde ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> ...

 

tout d'abords kde-3.3.0 n'est pas hard-masked, ensuite le syntax de

package.mask est le non du package.

----------

## Gx9

Le output de cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

 est:

```

=kde-base/arts-1.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdesdk-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0* ~x86 

=kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0* ~x86 

```

----------

## irf2003

 *Gx9 wrote:*   

> emerge sync c'etait hier soir !

 

montre moi to output de

```

emerge -p kde

```

----------

## Argian

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "kde-base/kde ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 Juste pour info, si tu as fait ça, tu devrais aller effacer la ligne que ça a créé dans /etc/portage/package.mask. Ce n'est pas que ce soit grave, mais ça ne sert à rien d'encombrer ses fichiers de conf avec des lignes inutiles et de syntaxe foireuse  :Twisted Evil:  .

Sinon, avec un petit "man portage", tu auras toutes les infos dont tu auras besoin. Et aussi, le post-it dont parlait Thom N2h, je pense que c'est ça : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=133161

[Edit] Houla, je me suis fait plus que griller sur ce coup  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## irf2003

 *Gx9 wrote:*   

> Le output de cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> 
>  est:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok change "=" a "~" et enleve les "*"

alors /etc/portage/package.keywords sera comme ca

```

~kde-base/arts-1.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdesdk-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0 ~x86 

~kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0 ~x86 

```

----------

## irf2003

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *Thom N2h wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> echo "kde-base/kde ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

1) kde-base/kde est virtual, ca ne marche pas

2) kde-base/kde-3.3.0 n'est pas hard-masked il est ~arch

----------

## Argian

 *irf2003 wrote:*   

> 1) kde-base/kde est virtual, ca ne marche pas
> 
> 2) kde-base/kde-3.3.0 n'est pas hard-masked il est ~arch

 Oui, c'est bien pour ça que je disais d'aller effacer la ligne  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gx9

emerge -p kde  me donne :

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -p kde

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

!!! Problem in kde-base/kde dependencies.

!!! "Specific key requires an operator (-kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0) (try 

adding an '=')"

```

----------

## irf2003

 *Gx9 wrote:*   

> emerge -p kde  me donne :
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# emerge -p kde
> 
> ...

 

ton /etc/portage/package.mask est foutu

fait ca pour effacer le contenu

```

echo >/etc/portage/package.mask

```

apres montre moi le output de

```

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

cat /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge -p kde

```

Last edited by irf2003 on Sun Aug 22, 2004 12:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

bon la syntaxe pour les fichiers de conf dans /etc/portage est

soit 

```
kde-base/kdelibs      ~x86
```

soit un opérateur+kde-base/kdelibs+n° version ie 

```
>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.0.0
```

soit 

```
kde-base/kdelibs
```

 (pour les mask et unmask)

lisez le man portage  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords

tu vires les ~ devant et tu vires aussi les numeros de version !

exemple :

```
kde-base/arts-1.3.0 ~x86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

kde-base/kdebase ~x86

kde-base/kdenetwork ~x86

kde-base/kdepim ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia ~x86

kde-base/kdeutils ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk ~x86

kde-base/kdegraphics ~x86

kde-base/kdegames ~x86

kde-base/kdeedu ~x86

kde-base/kdetoys ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons ~x86

kde-base/kdeadmin ~x86

kde-base/kdeaccessibility ~x86

kde-base/kdewebdev ~x86 

```

[EDIT]@sireyessire: alalala je me suis fait griller [/EDIT]

----------

## irf2003

@kernel_sensei, l'operator "~" pour le ebuild est "partial match"

alors ~kde-base/art-1.3.0 couvre tout kde-base/arts-1.3.0 (eg kde-base/art-1.3.0, kde-base/art-1.3.0.-r1, kde-base/art-1.3.0.-r2 etc..)

tandis que ~kde-base/art couvre toutes les versions de kde-base/arts

----------

## Gx9

output de

cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

~kde-base/arts-1.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdesdk-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0 ~x86

~kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0 ~x86

```

cat /etc/portage/package.mask

```

y a rien !!!

```

emerge -p kde

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.3.7  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.3.0  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.2.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.3  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.10.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.6.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.14  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.4  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.1  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.2  

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.6.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/lib-compat-1.3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/divx4linux-20030428-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-0.90.1-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-0.9.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/flac-1.1.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libfame-0.9.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc5-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-2.03  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.4  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-0.3.14  

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/cryptplug-0.3.16  

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.2.3  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.2.3  

```

voila !!  :Confused: 

----------

## Argian

Il te manque kde-base/kde dans package.keywords, que ce soit avec un =, avec un ~, avec ce que tu veux, si tu fait un "emerge kde", il te le faut dans package.keywords si tu veux la version ~x86

----------

## sireyessire

que dit un 

```
etcat -v kde-base 
```

?

----------

## irf2003

@Gx9

Argian a raison, il monque kde-base/kde-3.3.0 dans /etc/portage/package.keywords, alors

```

echo "~kde-base/kde-3.3.0 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

si ca ne marche pas, fait 

```

emerge sync

```

ensuite montre le output de

```

emerge -p kde

```

----------

## Gx9

voila se que emerge -p kde me donne :

```
emerge -p kde

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies |

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.5" have been masked.

!!! possible candidates are:

- app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0-r1 (masked by: ~keyword)

- app-crypt/gpgme-0.4.7 (masked by: ~keyword)

!!!    (dependency required by "kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0" [ebuild])

 

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

----------

## sireyessire

```
echo "app-crypt/gpgme    ~x86">>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

et on recommence

----------

## irf2003

 *Gx9 wrote:*   

> voila se que emerge -p kde me donne :
> 
> ```
> emerge -p kde
> 
> ...

 

```

echo "~app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

s'il y as des probleme, montre mois le output de

```

emerge -p kde

```

on peu faire cela

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde

```

mais ce n'es pas bien de faire cela

ce qu'on vas faire c'est identifier toutes les dependences de kde-3.3.0

qui sont masker, and les unmasker individuellement.

je sais que c'est tedious, mais ca t'evite des problems apres

bonne chance

----------

## Gx9

ok c'est bon !!! 

merci bcp !

maintenent je sais comment faire !   :Very Happy: 

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-0.3.7

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-0.6

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.94

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-0.9.0-r1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib-1.9.14-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.0-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-2.03

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.7-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.1

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.11.0

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-3.3.0

```

----------

## Gx9

Donc il faut que je fasse sa ou pas ?

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde
```

----------

## irf2003

 *Gx9 wrote:*   

> Donc il faut que je fasse sa ou pas ?
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kde
> ```
> ...

 

non, jamais!

----------

## Gx9

ok donc je lance emerge kde maintenent merci encore et bonne aprem a tous   :Cool: 

----------

## irf2003

 *Gx9 wrote:*   

> ok donc je lance emerge kde maintenent merci encore et bonne aprem a tous  8)

 

si jamias tu a d'autres problems, n'esite pas de nous les montrer

happy compiling

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *Gx9 wrote:*   

> ok c'est bon !!! 
> 
> merci bcp !
> 
> maintenent je sais comment faire !  
> ...

 

Il sera en anglais   :Confused: 

Il faudrait emerger kde-i18n avec LINGUAS="fr" mais la verison 3.3.0 n'est pas dans portage meme en tildarch

----------

## Gx9

ben j'attendrai  :Wink: 

----------

## Thom N2h

 *irf2003 wrote:*   

>  *Thom N2h wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> echo "kde-base/kde ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> ...

 

c ma faute c .keywords bien sur

----------

